# Ver en 3D sin lentes especiales



## capitanp

Que les parece? En este momento es uno de los videos mas vistos de youtube


Si tienen buen ancho de banda lo pueden ver en 1080 www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uef17zOCDb8


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Ayer lo acabo de ver en un Foro de HW... A mi parecer... Parece Fake. Cada loco con su tema. Eso si, seguro que debe de haber reacciones secundarias al hacer tanto parpadeo. 

¿Cuantas veces parpadeamos al día?  

Saludos!


----------



## Tibur

Lo impresionante, para mi, no es que logre ver en 3D con el continuo parpadeo de un lado y posteriormente del otro, sino como hacer para controlar los parpadeos y su velocidad constante.......

  chao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ars

Perdonenmen pero a mi me causo gracia el video.


----------



## Rodo2012

¿Qué son esos aparatitos que se coloca en la cabeza para controlar el parpadeo?
jajaj ... es gracioso!


----------



## Tavo

*FAKE.*
Para mi es FAKE total... Por como habla el tipo parece real, pero no me convence mucho la cosa.

Sobre la pregunta de Tacatomon:


> Los músculos del párpado _permiten_ pestañear unas *20.000 veces al día.*


*FUENTE:* http://www.e-oftalmologia.com/area_formacion/curiosidades/humano.html

Nótese que el texto dice "permiten", con lo cual eso no quiere decir que sea un número exacto; todo depende de cada persona, de su personalidad... Es distinto una persona con carácter pasivo que una persona con carácter nervioso, por ejemplo. No creo que se de en todos los casos igual.
A ese número, le asignaría un cierto margen de error del ±25% más o menos.

Saludos.
PS: Incluyendo mi voto, hasta el momento -> *3* FAKE, *0* REAL.


----------



## Tacatomon

De los Coments de YT...
Chuck Norris can do this without the implants.

Genial!

Y, si, sabía que se puede parpadear bastante. Pero esto si ya es exagerado...
Quizás, con un diodo antireversa, para que la señal de activación no se nos vaya hasta el fondo del cerebro... Eso si, del tipo DSC (De Solo Carne).


----------



## capitanp

ya somos 5 contra 1.500.000 que creen que es verdad....
Para mas detales mirar en 1080

Notese:

-Los dos cotroles remoto de aire acondicionado split y porque dos?
-Los implantes tiene un 555 jajjaaja
-Cuando teclea el enter de la MAC hace un ruido de como maquina de escribir


----------



## Dano

Es igual a Osama Bin Laden con 30 años menos, ajajajjajajajaj,


Un FAKE total.


----------



## Electronec

Se imaginan ver la saga completa de Star War con esos dispositívos;




Un FAKE total.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

*FAKE, FAKE, y más FAKE.*

Cómo la gente se puede creer semejante idiotez... El tipo es un vivo, solo por ganar popularidad en YouTube, practicó unas cuantas semanas el parpadeo constante... y cuando le salió bien, lo filmó...

FAKE a todos.

Digooooo, *Saludos a todos.*


----------



## dragondgold

Un FAKE total ese efecto se logra con un programa llamado Adobe After effects, es imposible aun con estímulo externo mover los músculos de los ojos a esa velocidad.

Saludos!


----------



## Selkir

Yo también creo que es fake total. Tiene que doler el parpadear tan rápido tanto rato seguido. Me imagino al tío viendo El señor de los anillos versión extendida en 3D... jajajajajajja XD


----------



## kynerox

Jajaj sii tremendo fake pero divertido perlo parpadiando asi


----------



## Ratmayor

Ese video es mas falso que un billete de cuero de US $3,1416


----------



## fernandob

ma....que yo me la paso viendo en 3D o en 4D y sin parpadeos.
eso si, elijo ver a las chicas que hay en la clle y no a un flaco salame y barbudo.

ustedes en que ven ???

el asunto es que algunso aprovechan la vision mas que otros , sea 2D o 3D o 4D


----------



## kikoaaf

Jajajaj, hasta mi perro se le cag... de la risa en la cara al nabo este!!! Que trucho!


----------



## Dano

Jajaja alguien hizo un FAIL en la votación.

Quién se puede creer que eso es verdadero?


----------



## Ratmayor

De seguro alguien muy impresionable


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> De seguro alguien muy impresionable



Un Nuevo tema: "Adivinen quien hizo el Fail"


----------



## lucianovan

Parece que le va a dar un ataque cerebral....es re fake esto!!!!!!

Y como dijo un usuario....esta prendiendo los aires acondicionado con esos dos controles!! jajajaaj


----------



## elalfo

huy, así o mas falso!!! con impulsos eléctricos se pueden estimular los músculos o nervios pero, no de esta forma, se ve re chistoso el hobresito


----------



## capitanp

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un Nuevo tema: "Adivinen quien hizo el Fail"


 

Facil, clickea en el numerito de la cantidad de votos para ver quien voto.....


----------



## gzaloprgm

Yo opino que puede ser perfectamente verdadero (voté que sí en la encuesta), aunque no creo que la frecuencia del pulso de los ojos pueda ser tan alta como para no notar el parpadeo.

Se puede hacer perfectamente. Es más, unos compañeros hicieron de proyecto final una especie de "Marcapasos Ocular", con la idea de lograr el parpadeo de los ojos en gente con parálisis facial, para evitar úlceras y ceguera.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## sjuan

pues no creo que sea verdad que vea en 3d pero los aparatitos deben ser como esas mariosas que se ponen en los brazos y que hacen que el biceps o el musculo que estan tocando se contraiga, y que las venden por tele_ventas (offtopic/ alguien sabe como funcionan /off topic)


----------



## capitanp

Faaaa! 5 creen que es verdad...

Che tengo unos Sea Monkeys para vender... quieren?


----------



## 0110110h

ars dijo:


> Perdonenmen pero a mi me causo gracia el video.



aaajajajajajajajaja

Fuera de joda se te pueden gastar los ojos con la fricción! Imaginate durante 2 horas, salís del cine con los ojos lustrados o chatitos y al cabo de un mes tenes una musculatura impresionante en los parpados, no se vería nada bonito!!!


----------



## capitanp

Una segunda opinion...


----------



## Electronec

capitanp dijo:


> Una segunda opinion...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWHzoJJ-6kA



 Muy bueno.

Han usado el mismo programa de edición de imágenes para parodiar el fraude.

Saludos.


----------



## smd10

A este ni siquiera le hacen falta los mandos del aire acondicionado!!


			
				gzalopgrm dijo:
			
		

> unos compañeros hicieron de proyecto final una especie de "Marcapasos Ocular", con la idea de lograr el parpadeo de los ojos en gente con parálisis facial, para evitar úlceras y ceguera.


 ...¿y les funcionó bien?¿consiguieron ponerlo a la velocidad como la del video?


----------



## david levinson

jajajajajaja... muy bueno....!!!!! el problema viene a la vejez... cuando se comienzan a colgar los tejidos... a estos les van a llegar los parpados hasta el pecho.... jajajajajaja...!!!!


----------



## gzaloprgm

smd10 dijo:


> A este ni siquiera le hacen falta los mandos del aire acondicionado!!
> ...¿y les funcionó bien?¿consiguieron ponerlo a la velocidad como la del video?



La idea no era parpadear a tanta alta frecuencia, pero acá tenés el link:

http://marcapasosocularort.blogspot.com/

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## Noita011

No se si será fake o no pero eso no puede ser bueno.
De todas formas ya se ha descubierto como hacer 3d sin gafas, como con la Nintendo 3DS y no mandas al cerebro esos impulsos que tanta grima dan


----------



## Robo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ese video es mas falso que un billete de cuero de US $3,1416



jaja lamento informar que si existe ese billete, que no lo acepten en us es otra cosa muy diferente


----------



## chevaca

aparte de que es un gran FAKE!!!!!!! si fuera verdad quien preferiria estar parpadeando con dos cosas pegadas a la cabeza cientos de veces como mensos con sindrome de down en ves de simplement ponerse unos lentes de carton de $5.00
 tontos jajajajajajajajajajaa.
cada ves van pior


----------



## Dano

capitanp dijo:


> Facil, clickea en el numerito de la cantidad de votos para ver quien voto.....



Bien ahí, no conocía ese pasaje secreto. 

Che fuera de joda, es muy trucho no pueden creer eso.


----------



## Cyborg16

Jajajaja, terrible. Igual si la gente compra el "Te chino del doctor Ming" (y tantas otras cosas) no es de extrañar que se crean esto.

Saludos.


----------



## smd10

Ya verán como a partir de ahora va a aparecer una nueva dolencia en las consultas del médico: "parpaditis"


----------



## Siddharta

Total fake, es seguro que si se pudiera hacer algo como eso, no creo que se usaran los LED's tradicionales como se ve, si no usaria del tipo SMD que son mas pequeños, esos parecen granitos


----------



## capitanp

Siddharta dijo:


> Total fake, es seguro que si se pudiera hacer algo como eso, no creo que se usaran los LED's tradicionales como se ve, si no usaria del tipo SMD que son mas pequeños, esos parecen granitos


 

entonces...? porque votaste verdadero?


----------



## Tacatomon

capitanp dijo:


> entonces...? porque votaste verdadero?



JUAAAZZZ, seguro quiere despistarnos


----------



## Siddharta

Un error de dedo


----------



## electromecanico

hay otros sistemas como este ....!


----------



## Tacatomon

El sistema que probó Alex No le dio buenos resultados. No lo intenten!


----------



## JOSELMEJOR

De verdad el video esta como para morirse de la risa! El tamaño del control remoto de la muelita es increible! Me pregunto que tantas funciones se le pueden programar a los "dipositivos" jajaja muero de la risa


----------



## sjuan

bueno miren y seguro que ven en 3d sin lentes sin circuitocos y mejor sin los controles de los aires acondicionados  jejejeje


----------



## fabioguarin

si pienso que con este formato se pueden llegar a optener buenos resultados sin utilizar gafas 3d o algun aparato
saludos


----------



## asherar

Que la imagen que este señor de barba ve parezca 3D real  depende del tiempo de retención para cada imagen individual por parte del cerebro. Igual que para dar sensación de movimiento, la frecuencia debería ser de 20 a 24 cuadros por seg. En ese caso nosotros tampoco deberíamos ver sus ojos parpadear. 
Aparte, el tipo del video del post #1 da la sensación de estar aguantando la risa.


----------



## gzaloprgm

asherar dijo:


> En ese caso nosotros tampoco deberíamos ver sus ojos parpadear.



Eso es falso, para que sea como tu dices, el parpadeo debería estar sincronizado con la frecuencia (o un submultiplo) de la cámara que lo está filmando, cosa que sería dificil de hacer.

Además, está el tema del "aliasing temporal", causa por la cual se debería ver una especie de desenfoque de movimiento, causado porque el ccd/cmos de la cámara de video "acumula luz" entre frames.


----------



## asherar

Tenés razón. Me olvidé que en la filmación intervienen otras frecuencias. 

Yo me refería a que no lo veríamos (a simple vista) por lo rápido del movimiento. 
Además, la inercia, debida a la masa muscular, pone un límite mecánico a la frecuencia de parpadeo.

De todos modos, intenté ver qué se siente parpadeando rápido, y aún en visión 3D real: 
1.- es de lo más incómodo, 
2.- en movimiento voluntario no logro frecuencias demasiado altas,
3.- a las frecuencias más altas, la luz que se recibe es mucho menor que con la vista normal.

Aparte, los aparatitos los veo demasiado pequeños para que sean estimuladores musculares. 
No le creo.


----------



## Tacatomon

asherar dijo:


> Tenés razón. Me olvidé que en la filmación intervienen otras frecuencias.
> 
> Yo me refería a que no lo veríamos (a simple vista) por lo rápido del movimiento.
> Además, la inercia, debida a la masa muscular, pone un límite mecánico a la frecuencia de parpadeo.
> 
> De todos modos, intenté ver qué se siente parpadeando rápido, y aún en visión 3D real:
> 1.- es de lo más incómodo.
> 2.- en movimiento voluntario no logro frecuencias demasiado altas
> 3.- a las frecuencias más altas, la luz que se recibe es mucho menor que con la vista normal.



Me da curiosidad por como hiciste la prueba y no quedar ciego en el intento


----------



## fabioguarin

pues claro se necesitan velocidades muy altas tal ves se podria llegar a ellas  pero no olviden los problemas que conllevan esto no querras perser tu vicion a los 30 solo por ver partidos o peliculas en 3D  no creo que este sea el método mas apropiado para llegar a eyo sin gafas


----------



## asherar

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me da curiosidad por como hiciste la prueba y no quedar ciego en el intento



Tratá de parpadear rápido y podrás comprobar lo mismo. 
Yo estimo que llego a 4 parp/seg.
La prueba no te lleva más de 10 segundos. 
Nadie queda ciego por eso. 

No me vas a pedir que suba un video !


----------



## walter leonardo

Que pelotudes por diosss jajajajajajaja para re estupido parpadeando los ojos asi jajaja quien se va a animar a usar eso? nadieeeee jajajajaaja


----------



## asherar

walter leonardo dijo:


> Que pelotudes por diosss jajajajajajaja para re estupido parpadeando los ojos asi jajaja quien se va a animar a usar eso? nadieeeee jajajajaaja




No estés tan seguro. 
Si MS incorpora un "parche" con un sistema así, para iniciar el sistema operativo, 
tal vez vos mismo y unos cuantos millones más, vamos a tener que parpadear por unos segundos. 
A partir de allí, ya no va a ser una "pelotudez". 
Es el riesgo/costo de la dependencia tecnológica en "software". 

Pero mejor no dar ideas ...


----------



## Norberto

Yo tengo un sistema patentado para hablar en estereo, consiste en ponerse un broche apretando la los labios en la mitad de la boca!!

Podriamos armar un home theater con casi nada!!


----------



## constantan

no te olvides de los hojos telescopicos. los siento asi despues de horas en el pc.


----------



## Ericktronik

tambien puedo ver en 3d tapandome los ojos con mis mano a velocidad supersonica!
jajaja


----------



## fas0

todo llega chicas, no se apuren.. hasta hace un tiempo había celulares táctiles que se manejaban con lápiz, ahora se manejan con el dedo solamente. Todo llega...


----------



## BladeLogan

Fake, total Fake, 

Imagínense que le da por ponerse estos aparaticos en el cine, y por efecto de los mismos hace ruidos raros, el vigilante toma su linterna para verificar el problema y cuando le alumbra la cara, ve ese tío parpadeando de ese modo!!!!!


----------



## lubeck

A no manchen !!!!...

porque no me dijeron antes que Fake es Falso????

Ya casi termino mi prototipo y vaya que me costo encontar los esquematicos....:enfadado:

Lei de nuevo todo el Post...


1.-Si... el tipo se trata de aguantar la risa....
2.-El tipo segun entiendo habla de que los lentes de 3D se abren/cierran a una frecuencia...
3.-Se ve super comiquisimo...


y luego aqui en el tema se empieza a tratar de que las frecuencias y las arañas...

mmm.. que no el principio del 3D es por la filtracion de los colores y la grabacion de dos filmes separados a X distancia con la falta del respectivo color ya sea Rojo o Azul (cian o Magenta no estoy seguro)

que rayos tienen que ver las frecuencias???


----------



## asherar

lubeck dijo:


> que rayos tienen que ver las frecuencias???


Los obturadores deben estar en oposición de fase para que vea un ojo por vez. Por eso deben conmutar a una dada frecuencia, tanto más rápido menos se nota el cambio. Así funcionan los anteojos LCD para 3d que se conecta(ba)n a la PC, allá por los años '80.


----------



## lubeck

> Así funcionan los anteojos LCD para 3d que se conecta(ba)n a la PC, allá por los años '80.


 
aaahhh. orales... esos lentes no los conocia, pense que se referia al metodo tradicional....


----------



## lubeck

Ya esta!!!!!... 

si es falso que puedo ver 3D sin lentes...ENTONCEEEESSSS....

Voy a hacer mi ovni....







 
AGGGGAaarrense que ya tengo los esquematicos....


----------



## fernandob

aca tenes a uno que aprendio a mirar en 3D sin lentes especiales .
y encima aprendio donde hay muchas dimensiones en 3D


----------

